# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Clenbuterol

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Boehringer Ingelheim

Name: Ventipulmin syrup

Substance: 0.025mg clenbuterol hydrochloride/ml

Container: 355ml bottle with pump (1 pump stroke is ~4ml)

----------


## PTbyJason

50

.02 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

Spiropent

Boehringer Ingelheim

0.02 mg
30 compresse

----------


## PTbyJason

Monores

30

.02 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

clen

----------


## PTbyJason

Spiropent

20 tablets

.02 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

Spiropent again

----------


## PTbyJason

Ventolase

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

[img]

----------


## Misisko

Spiropent

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Nihfi clen

----------


## BIG-T

I had no idea that clen came in liquid/pump action. What counrty manufactures that product? I've only been aware of and taken oral clen. Just curious?

----------


## Aboot

> I had no idea that clen came in liquid/pump action. What counrty manufactures that product? I've only been aware of and taken oral clen. Just curious?


It's a vet product. Can get it in the US, Canada, etc.

----------


## JDogg

more Clen

----------


## judge_dread

Greek Spiropent Clenbuterol HCL 100ml syrop 100mcgs

----------


## freevo19

what about this for clen ?
It says pharmachim, but Is it the same?
It looks like the one greenmachine posted and says it is made by Nifi, but does not say it on the box...

thanks

----------

